# panting and overheating?



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

My other half stood up and startled sausage and spud and they both did about 10 crazy laps flying around the room, while spud was fine, sausage was panting very heavily with her wings out from her body for a few minutes afterwards, really worried me :-s I read this is due to overheating? she did have very hot feet. I read they can die from overheating, is this likely from flying around like this? Or only prolonged heat like in the sun etc. Our room is a normal temperature, and they are out all day so get plenty of exercise on their gym etc, but spuddy done the same amount of laps and was no where near as out of breath?  I was so worried they are so small and fragile and u can see how fast saus's heart was beating :O was scary! She was fine after a few minutes, had a little nap then went back to normal.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

In your siggy sausage looks bigger than spud. Is he possibly overweight? That might lead to the panting and over exertion.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

no shes not overweight, she was only 85 grams when i weighed her last, will have to get the scales out again, spuddy is doing skinny bird in that pic, she usually looks bigger than sausage, but i havent weighed spud before cause shes a wimp and i cant get her on the scales


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Cockatiels are desert birds from Australia .. I think they'll be fine in the UK?

She is panting probably from the flying... I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

